# Sling on 922?



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Anyone have any feedback for the sling on the 922? I have a slingbox solo now on my 722. Would like to hear some comparisons to that if possible. I want a 922 bad but i dont want to get something harder to use or less reliable. Thanks!


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

saberfly said:


> Anyone have any feedback for the sling on the 922? I have a slingbox solo now on my 722. Would like to hear some comparisons to that if possible. I want a 922 bad but i dont want to get something harder to use or less reliable. Thanks!


Using the 922 via Sling was my first experience with Sling......!pepsi! From what's been said here and elsewhere...if you like the 722 that may be the best position...with the optional Sling. :brush:
The short of it is the 922 is buggy...very buggy...but less buggy than it was several months ago...... It cost me and many others $200.00 to play, now...it has been reported they (dishTV) are willing to deal. :imwith:
If Sling was left out of the mix it's a interesting unit, visually the graphics are fun, the interface with EHD seem to have worked out, TV 2 is operational, search is cool, etc..... :coolglass 
The Sling is and has been a work in progress. dishTV seems very sensitive about it, over at http://www.dishsupport.com/forum.php if you disagree or point out obvious failures...they delete your post..... :icon_lame Rumor is a new receiver.... 3D enabled is in the works for next year. :wizardhat
This is what I would do if I were entering the mix now, try to get a deal on the receiver, free upgrade maybe half price....it's more interesting then the 722k but it is NOT as advertised. The promise of TV Everywhere never came to fruition, the fabled "Extender" turned into vaporware this fall, so don't be fooled by that. :new_puppy
I enjoy new technology and all that brings, but for the person who just wants to "watch TV" this might not be the best way to go. :icon_da:
:icon_band


----------



## RasputinAXP (Jan 23, 2008)

I like the sling functions a lot. Saved my butt over Thanksgiving when my son wouldn't chill out at 6AM and we just went to Grampa's computer and watched Team Umizoomi. 

It's gotten a lot better over the last few weeks.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Im sure they are always improving it and im sure they watch these forums. Ive seen on other threads in here dish support wanting to call people about problems. I really think im going to go for it but just not 100% sure since my system is flawless right now but my urge to have the latest and greatest is really fighting to win. It looks so nice and would look great in my cabinet.


----------



## saberfly (Apr 5, 2010)

Im assuming grandpas internet isnt very fast? Im just wondering on slower DSL how the load times are on dish networks site. Now i go to slingbox.com and it goes real quick. I have Comcast Xfinity at home 35mbps down and 7-10mbps up so its super fast. Speedtest.net is how i check mine or speakeasy.com/speedtest.


----------



## 356B (Oct 11, 2008)

RasputinAXP said:


> I like the sling functions a lot. Saved my butt over Thanksgiving when my son wouldn't chill out at 6AM and we just went to Grampa's computer and watched Team Umizoomi.
> 
> It's gotten a lot better over the last few weeks.


I agree :biggthump, I've been harsh in my criticism :alterhase, that said the last few weeks the Sling has worked well. The mismatched audio/video issues have stopped, loading in HD works every time, no freezes and I like the new remote menu (simple is better) :icon_stup. I only use "RemoteAccess" on a iMac though and have no experience with phone apps, etc. !pepsi!

:icon_band


----------



## oldschnor (Nov 21, 2005)

Only have a couple of weeks expeerience with 922 sling - no previous experience. Works well but I've encountered some issues. There have been instances when I've logged in through PC and it has messed up the existing TV picture. Had to log off and re-enter.

Also picked up an IPad for Xmas. Dish remote app works but didn't with sports events - FB and soccer.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

356B said:


> the fabled "Extender" turned into vaporware this fall, so don't be fooled by that.


With any and all consumer electronics, no matter what assurances you are given, never assume ANYTHING is going to be released until you see them sitting on the shelf for purchase. Every year, hundreds of promised products evaporate into ether...


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

I too am trying to decide on a 922 vs. a 722 with Sling adapter.
My plan was to get a Sling adapter for my existing 722(no K for me), but no I am starting to think maybe I should just throw $100 more at it and get the 922. 

Anyone have any pros and cons on each different setup. 

Thanks


----------



## jikhead (Jun 22, 2010)

Since you already have a slingbox and your 722 has a dvr, I don't really see a point in spending the money for the 922. If you are happy with it and the way it works, then I wouldn't bother.

I've been having lots of problems in the past few months when trying to use the Sling app on my Android. Even today at lunch, was trying to watch College GameDay Live and the app wouldn't change channels via just entering the channel #. I instead have to use the actual channel guide to get to my channel. Once I do get the channel and close the guide, the video box stays in the small left corner as if the channel guide was still open. These are the constant problems I've been having of late. However, the Dish app seems to work fine for the most part.


----------



## mcss1985 (Dec 6, 2007)

"jikhead" said:


> Since you already have a slingbox and your 722 has a dvr, I don't really see a point in spending the money for the 922. If you are happy with it and the way it works, then I wouldn't bother.


I don't yet have a slingbox. Only have a 722. 
I am debating on getting a sling adapter to go with my 722 or just get a 922 instead.


----------

